

YouVersion Live - interact with live events using your mobile device - amitry
http://www.youversion.com/live

======
mp3jeep01
Interesting, is this yours? Or do you know if the planned rollout includes
events other than just Church services?

------
callmeed
Nice, I've used YV's bible tools in the past and liked them. This looks
promising.

